# What is Anthrocon like?



## Kygoski~ (Jul 22, 2010)

I really wanted to go to AC 2010, but unfortunately I couldn't find the funds xD Just wondering, what is a con like? Is it like a huge wild party, or like a calm casual meeting place? Thanks to all who reply :3


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 22, 2010)

I went to Anthrocon 2008 and it felt like a normal con to me.  Now, if you've never been to a con, that hardly makes sense.  XD  What I noticed was a very relaxed and fun environment where everyone has the same thing in common.  There's always something to do, too.  I was never bored!  Occasionally thing would get a little wild, but never out of control or to the point where it made me uncomfortable, and any real parties were taken back to hotel rooms.    It's a lot of fun to connect with people of the same interest at a convention like that, and if you're really into the furry fandom, I'd recommend going. X3  It's a lot of fun!


----------



## darkdoomer (Jul 22, 2010)

fun, i was wondering the same thing as OP. "what does AC looks like"


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1519400/


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/fenrari/

The above has about 20ish pictures of the 500+ pics I took at AC... I'll probably add more as I get around to it. If you so happen to see me rant about it later... Well don't let that deter you from going.

AC was 3 main things... Art (both sold and purchased and famous people in the fandom related to them), Fursuiters (In and around the convention center...) and Music/Raving/Panels - All of which are interesting and fun to hang out/do.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

It sounds like a lot of fun and it might be interesting to see a bunch of people from here there. I didn't say that was a good thing.

It would be nice though to get away for a few days too.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never been to any form of a con. I'm planning on going in 2011, though, so I have pretty much all of the same questions. I'm not a fan of huge crowds. Does it ever get claustrophobic? Do people usually stay at the con, or do they sometimes take a break and do like a community site-seeing of the town?


----------



## Kygoski~ (Jul 22, 2010)

RipfangDragon said:


> I went to Anthrocon 2008 and it felt like a normal con to me.  Now, if you've never been to a con, that hardly makes sense.  XD  What I noticed was a very relaxed and fun environment where everyone has the same thing in common.  There's always something to do, too.  I was never bored!  Occasionally thing would get a little wild, but never out of control or to the point where it made me uncomfortable, and any real parties were taken back to hotel rooms.    It's a lot of fun to connect with people of the same interest at a convention like that, and if you're really into the furry fandom, I'd recommend going. X3  It's a lot of fun!



Oh. . .thanks :3 I always wondered why there was so much commotion at the hotels after the event o.o


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

It's awesome.


----------



## RipfangDragon (Jul 22, 2010)

Kygoski~ said:


> Oh. . .thanks :3 I always wondered why there was so much commotion at the hotels after the event o.o


It's tons of fun.  I've never been to any hotel parties, though.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> I've never been to any form of a con. I'm planning on going in 2011, though, so I have pretty much all of the same questions. I'm not a fan of huge crowds. Does it ever get claustrophobic? Do people usually stay at the con, or do they sometimes take a break and do like a community site-seeing of the town?



It can get clausterphobic at times, but if you're with friends it won't be nearly as bad. Me and my ex stayed at the convention for the simple reason that we had never been to AC so EVERYTHING was amazing  You'll probably enjoy the panels if you're into anything traditionally furry (art workshops, story telling, mucks, LARPing, etc.). 



Kygoski~ said:


> Oh. . .thanks :3 I always wondered why there was so much commotion at the hotels after the event o.o


 
Hotel events can be anything from groups of people dancing randomly in the lobby to something amazing like a videogame tourny... Starting January I'll put a thread up showing interest in getting some hotel rooms together if you'd like to get together with some fellow FAFers.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It can get clausterphobic at times, but if you're with friends it won't be nearly as bad. Me and my ex stayed at the convention for the simple reason that we had never been to AC so EVERYTHING was amazing  You'll probably enjoy the panels if you're into anything traditionally furry (art workshops, story telling, mucks, LARPing, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel events can be anything from groups of people dancing randomly in the lobby to something amazing like a videogame tourny... Starting January I'll put a thread up showing interest in getting some hotel rooms together if you'd like to get together with some fellow FAFers.


 
Awesome. I'm actually really excited to go. I've always been terribly shy and awkward. That's all gone now, though, and a social event like this is just will be perfect.

It'll be great having someone I know, too!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> Awesome. I'm actually really excited to go. I've always been terribly shy and awkward. That's all gone now, though, and a social event like this is just will be perfect.
> 
> It'll be great having someone I know, too!


 
 Well if you can make FurCon that'd be great too...


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 22, 2010)

I went to AC 2009, and from my experience, I'd say it depends on who you go with. That really determines your experience. You could go alone, wander around, check out vendors, and be alone. Or you could meet up with people/bring a friend, check stuff out with friends, and do whatever by night. Going alone sounds like it could be fun, being free to do whatever the hell you want, but it also might feel lonely.

The experience can widely range. I recommend going the "overcrowded room" route. I shouldn't advocate anything breaking hotel rules, but at the same time.. splitting up the room expense is pretty sweet. So maybe start making plans now with some other people, before AC 2011 gets too close.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well if you can make FurCon that'd be great too...


 
I'll be scraping by, if I can make one. You go ahead and pick whichever one you want me to go to. You mentioned that artist group would be at AC next year, though? That sounded fun.

If I can make both though, I would love to. I get good vibes about going to these things.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 22, 2010)

I've heard that the sheer number of people there can be overwhelming. This year over 4,000 furs attended. The local anime convention I've attended for years, however, had over 7,000. Four thousand is nothing. :3


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Jul 22, 2010)

It's pretty much "The Furry Mecha" to quote 2 in one of his shows. I had fun, though keep in mind that just because it's the biggest furry convention out there doesn't mean it's necessarily the best. There are plenty of people who have gone to Further Confusion and Anthrocon, and they said Further Confusion was miles better. I guess it really depends on your tastes. Do you want a somewhat calm, social, furry atmosphere, or do you want a more active, crazy, party like atmosphere?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> It's pretty much "The Furry Mecha" to quote 2 in one of his shows. I had fun, though keep in mind that just because it's the biggest furry convention out there doesn't mean it's necessarily the best. There are plenty of people who have gone to Further Confusion and Anthrocon, and they said Further Confusion was miles better. I guess it really depends on your tastes. Do you want a somewhat calm, social, furry atmosphere, or do you want a more active, crazy, party like atmosphere?


Mecca* 

It's not a giant furry robot.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Mecca*
> 
> It's not a giant furry robot.


 
...as cool as that would be 

If this link works, it's an overhead view of Dealer's Den and Artist's Alley in session 

http://www.tigrtracks.com/photo/1280/738931468/1/tumblr_l4mui7evcs1qar82f


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 23, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> ...as cool as that would be
> 
> If this link works, it's an overhead view of Dealer's Den and Artist's Alley in session
> 
> http://www.tigrtracks.com/photo/1280/738931468/1/tumblr_l4mui7evcs1qar82f


 
Oh, that's not bad at all. That HAS to be during a slow period. At our local state fair, you look for rooms like that to get away from the crowds.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 23, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> ...as cool as that would be
> 
> If this link works, it's an overhead view of Dealer's Den and Artist's Alley in session
> 
> http://www.tigrtracks.com/photo/1280/738931468/1/tumblr_l4mui7evcs1qar82f



How come there are no fursuiters in there? T___T


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 23, 2010)

Has anyone here had any experience with European cons?


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 23, 2010)

An overflowing bucket of fun.  I'm too young and I was in Destin at the time.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

I wanna go so bad, but i'll have to wait until im 18,

even then i still wont be able to go 3:


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2010)

All I've heard is horror stories (about people shitting everywhere and sticking dildos up their asses in public and also OH GOD ORGIES IN THE EVEN ROOMS (or was it the odd ones, I don't remember)). Also this thing about the Dorsai being on a massive power trip and forcing people to stay away from the porches of their own rooms because it gave on the atrium (in which they did not allow people for no reason) and other security fuckups.

And whoa holy shit this is all positive. So what, was AC2010 all awesome and perfect?
Because I'm still curious about the bad sides.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> All I've heard is horror stories (about people shitting everywhere and sticking dildos up their asses in public and also OH GOD ORGIES IN THE EVEN ROOMS (or was it the odd ones, I don't remember)). Also this thing about the Dorsai being on a massive power trip and forcing people to stay away from the porches of their own rooms because it gave on the atrium (in which they did not allow people for no reason) and other security fuckups.
> 
> And whoa holy shit this is all positive. So what, was AC2010 all awesome and perfect?
> Because I'm still curious about the bad sides.


 


Southpaw said:


> I wanna go so bad, but i'll have to wait until im 18,
> 
> even then i still wont be able to go 3:


Con is around 50 bucks, if you room with lots of people and get a lift and only eat ramen and cheap food, you can probably get away with around 150-200 bucks which really really isn't a lot.
You can actually come if you're under 18, even if your parents don't come. I think you need to be with an adult or something (which shouldn't be a problem if you commute, which will give you a free lift (some people charge the gas, but when you're a dozen in a hatchback it's not a big spend)) but all you really need it a notarized form of consent (from your parents/legal guardian). Notary publics cost a bit more in Canada than they do in the states, but even then you should get a misc document signed for around 20-50 bucks max. You'll find more info about the form on the AC website.


Edit: wait what the fuck I meant to edit not to quote
fuck you, vbulletin |:C


----------



## Taren Fox (Aug 4, 2010)

Lotsa, lotsa booze. <3 That sums up Anthrocon.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 5, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> All I've heard is horror stories (about people shitting everywhere and sticking dildos up their asses in public and also OH GOD ORGIES IN THE EVEN ROOMS (or was it the odd ones, I don't remember)). Also this thing about the Dorsai being on a massive power trip and forcing people to stay away from the porches of their own rooms because it gave on the atrium (in which they did not allow people for no reason) and other security fuckups.
> 
> And whoa holy shit this is all positive. So what, was AC2010 all awesome and perfect?
> Because I'm still curious about the bad sides.



Maybe the people that didn't have a good time just haven't posted because they're so upset or something. Everyone I know said they had a great time this year. One of my friends was more used to the crowds than he was the year beforehand, so that might've had something to do with it.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

The entire hotel smells like prisma markers, buttsex, and sweat.


----------



## RMWX (Aug 17, 2010)

I plan to go in 2011, Im already saving money, It will be my first con besides the small anime convention in Omaha Nebraska.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 17, 2010)

I wanna go to Anthrocon 2013. There's a little joke between me and one of my friends about Anthrocon 2010, though. It would be awesome to go to AC!!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 17, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> All I've heard is horror stories (about people shitting everywhere and sticking dildos up their asses in public and also OH GOD ORGIES IN THE EVEN ROOMS (or was it the odd ones, I don't remember)). Also this thing about the Dorsai being on a massive power trip and forcing people to stay away from the porches of their own rooms because it gave on the atrium (in which they did not allow people for no reason) and other security fuckups.
> 
> And whoa holy shit this is all positive. So what, was AC2010 all awesome and perfect?
> Because I'm still curious about the bad sides.



I've been to Anthrocon 3 times in a row now. Not once did I see people "Shitting everywhere" or "Sticking dildo's up their asses publicly" neither did I hear a thing about it. Also usually when I hear people bitch about how "WAAH THE DORSAI ARE ON A POWER TRIP" it's because people want to do what ever the fuck they want and when they do things they shouldn't be doing they don't like being told to not do that.

The only negative experiences I have at Anthrocon were from individual people and the amount of wonderful experiences I had with individual people outweighs the few bad things. Usually what it comes down to is a problem or a set of problems that exist at every convention. It doesn't matter if it's Science Fiction, Comic-con, an Anime convention, or a furry convention.

There are always specific problems that will always crop up because they are people problems that are just that....and usually if something that bad of a problem you can report it and get it resolved. Often when people have these bad experiences they claim they don't usually report it to the proper people. There is also something called getting involved, such as volunteering to help increase the amount of people to cover everything.

The worst I saw at AC this year experience wise was a Zentai suiter, and some fat bitch who got a huge hissy fit when I explained to her that "NO you don't need your entire entourage of 4 people in here with you, one person is enough" and "You don't need to be hogging an entire section for an hour".

If you don't get people rotating in and out, and you don't keep the amount of handlers to a bare minimum the whole place starts to heat up, and people run out of room to chill and cool down. It's not a social spot. The problems were were worse last year on the inside but due to people caring enough to volunteer their time, it made a difference.

In fact the only other truly negative experience I had was with another person running the door who was on a power trip and myself and Zeke kind of put him in his place and reported that issue to the person in charge of that area of volunteering.

When I saw someone running around in an inappropriate costume convention along, I helped get documentation, and his badge name to hand over to the higher ups. I also helped track down that disgusting drunkard that was running around in a zentai suit where you could see his effin ball-sack perfectly outlined...that was with the help of some other furs. Got that name, and film, and info and handed that on up.

Point is, I had a great time and the negative stuff? I actually got more involved in dealing with it this year. It's better than QQing about it. As for OP Anthrocon is a great convention but it's only as great as YOU make it. So get some good friends, split a room, budget for food, check out the panels, attend the events...and just have fun. It's a great con. It's just that some people are hell bent on being party poopers like a certain Kangaroo...who like to make up shit, or focus just on the negative stuff they come across.


----------

